# Is there a GPS tracker for power tools??



## Dell-Tech

hey guys im new here, i've been searching online for a GPS tracker, something can hide in my power tools. I'm having a hard time keeping up with the cost of new tools, when everytime i buy something it gets stolen. I've had over $6,000 of tools stolen from my job site over Memrial Day weekend. If anyone has a ideas, its an investment im willing to make. 

thanks


----------



## buildenterprise

google "dewalt mobilelock"


----------



## Dell-Tech

thanks, i looked into that but its a bit big, more likely for equipment, i need something i can hide in a power tool.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Put your power tools in a job box then use the DeWalt Mobilelock

I bought one, and it works, I'm the only one who has tested it mind you, I trip it occassionally to see the reaction time...usually 3 minutes and my cell phone is ringing for vibration activation from the alarm


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

Hilti offers their tools with built in theft protection if you are willing to pay for Hilti's quality and service.


----------



## BKFranks

The closest thing I know of:
http://www.dewalt.com/us/security/mobilelock/


----------



## Dell-Tech

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Hilti offers their tools with built in theft protection if you are willing to pay for Hilti's quality and service.


i bought a hilti te500 breaker 2 days before it was stolen, i bought it at a local home depot and told myself that i would go next week and get the TPS, hah o man i should have gotten it earlier, the only thing they didnt take was DD 130 coring system, because it came in a plain cardboard box, not the red shiny boxes that hilti gives,hah. these tools were locked in a trailer, its not like they were in the open


----------



## buildenterprise

Dell-Tech said:


> i bought a hilti te500 breaker 2 days before it was stolen, i bought it at a local home depot and told myself that i would go next week and get the TPS, hah o man i should have gotten it earlier, the only thing they didnt take was DD 130 coring system, because it came in a plain cardboard box, not the red shiny boxes that hilti gives,hah. *these tools were locked in a trailer, its not like they were in the open*


Shoulda had the mobilelock on the trailer....


----------



## Dell-Tech

buildenterprise said:


> Shoulda had the mobilelock on the trailer....


im going to call them tomorrow and order up, but i would still love to find something small enough to install in my tools.


----------



## XanadooLTD

Hilti theft protection.


----------



## mdshunk

Guys, isn't this what insurance is for?


----------



## Dustball

I don't think it's available commercially yet but eventually someone will start selling RFID with GPS tracking abilities. The problem with RFID is the limited distances that they can be picked up from.


----------



## bcradio

Dustball said:


> I don't think it's available commercially yet but eventually someone will start selling RFID with GPS tracking abilities. The problem with RFID is the limited distances that they can be picked up from.


RFID is also rather expensive for a good reader


----------



## jiffy

There is not a good solution yet. The best solution would be similar to LoJack for tools, but even LoJack is not inexpensive. RFID tags have the best chance of becoming a reality. The best defense is to still keep your eye on the tools. Reality today is that if you leave it out in the open it will likely be taken.


----------



## dougchips

mdshunk said:


> Guys, isn't this what insurance is for?


The last quote I got was $500 per year with a $1000 deduct on a $3000 policy. My old policy was only a couple of hundred a year for a $7000 policy.

With the new rates I would be a fool to pay for the coverage! I would have to have $3000 worth of tools stolen every 3 years to break even.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

jiffy said:


> There is not a good solution yet. The best solution would be similar to LoJack for tools, but even LoJack is not inexpensive. RFID tags have the best chance of becoming a reality. The best defense is to still keep your eye on the tools. Reality today is that if you leave it out in the open it will likely be taken.


Hilti theft protection works.


----------



## judeherr

*The DeWalt MobileLock*

Here's the specs on the DeWalt MobileLock:
The DeWalt DS500 is a MOBILELOCK GPS Locator with Anti-Theft Alarm. It's a stand alone portable, wireless locating and alarm system mounts with magnets or screws. Unlike other mobile asset protection systems that use radio frequency to locate stolen assets, MOBILELOCK features a GPS locator that can help user find stolen or lost assets anytime. Additionally, an alarm notification alerts user when the protected piece of equipment has been disturbed or someone tries to remove the MOBILELOCK unit. The MOBILELOCK locator and alarm is a user-friendly self-installed system that can be customized to fit specific applications and security needs. The unit runs off of rechargeable lithium ion batteries and will remain powered for approximately 30 days. They have it for a good price at Toolking.com.


----------



## Mono111

Yeh there is ,check out www.gpstooltracker.co.uk


----------



## Burtle

That’s expensive for insurance


----------

